
Why isn't there a British Silicon Valley? - rglovejoy
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/comment/kamal-ahmed/7543198/Calling-all-entrepreneurs.-What-must-we-learn-from-the-spirit-of-the-States.html
======
protomyth
Well, your tax laws need some changing and fixing your stance on free speech
(libel). Can't do anything about the weather.

~~~
bdfh42
well ghee whiz cowboy - let us know when poor people no longer need to die of
treatable illness in your country...

I think part of the UK silicon valley is called the M4 corridor - the other
part is in Scotland. With a country with fast internal communications (partly
but far from wholly a function of size) location is less important. You can
find great software developers and great engineers just about anywhere.

~~~
protomyth
Well, I grew up under US Gov health care (IHS), and I'll take private practice
anytime (they almost killed my Dad (too much blood thinner) and mis-diagnosed
my and my brother's backs among other things).

Check your tax structure, it doesn't help.

This whole tax versus no health care is such a crock. The high taxes don't buy
good health care - heck - they don't even buy decent social services. I am
neither a Republican or Democrat (shame the US only has two parties of note),
and really didn't like how Pres. Bush spent our money nor am I happy about the
current Pres. Government needs fundamental restructuring and barring that -
cutting off most of the tax money at least keeps it from interfering too much.

//cowboy - that really makes me less of you....

